# SS surf 3/3



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

PB Red, 40 1/4â€ might of been longer, this was a double check measurement layed across granite rocks with a rod ruler that maxâ€™s at 30. Heavy fish and the picture of course doesnâ€™t do it justice. 7.6â€ xh h20 rod, 6500 Abu, 20pd Big game, 25pd leader (normally I use 30-40 pd), 5/0 gamatsku circle with a 4oz pyramid planting the fresh cracked crab down. Had a couple bites prior to this beast and felt the need to use the file and sharpen the dull hook. Made a difference cause shortly after it was on! Quickly after a fun fight with the bull caught my first sheep on crab, dinner tomorrow! Lighting is bad but clean white filets with some new seasoning from Maceos in Galveston. Then caught 5 back to back hefty hardheads in the 14-15â€ range. Havenâ€™t seen a hardy in the surf for at least two months, first time catching one of them on crab too. Once they showed up it ruined the bite. Been uptight lately due to some personal issues. Beginning of the weekend a couple buddies (2coolers) made it down and I happened to air out some of them issues, healthy input from my buds. My ole lady, daughter, sister and niece made it out for an hour as well, good times!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Outstanding!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool catch, big ole bull red!


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

Yummy!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Giving me inspiration to go buy some rods and get out there soon as I heal up. Nice fish .


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Cool catch, big ole bull red!


Made 4-5 runs for at about a 15 minute fight. Would of got spooled, Luckily I just respooled the Abu. Otherwise would of had to horse it in and lost it. Made sure to get a quick pic to get back in the Gulf (include jumping up & down and yelling F yeah here!).


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You of all people should know that you should never try to use something to get a accurate measurement on a bull red or bull drum.
Every bull red and bull drum that swims is going to be between 48" and 56", and you should never take a picture of one with a measureing device proving any different.:headknock
Nice report, glad you caught some fish. You need to meet me down in Sargent one day.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good job daddio!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice report! 

Gonna try and get out there this coming weekend with my family. If wind isn't to bad will be in the surf. Prefer Quintana, but will decide when time comes.


Dang! I've been wanting an invite to Sargent!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> You of all people should know that you should never try to use something to get a accurate measurement on a bull red or bull drum.
> Every bull red and bull drum that swims is going to be between 48" and 56", and you should never take a picture of one with a measureing device proving any different.:headknock
> Nice report, glad you caught some fish. You need to meet me down in Sargent one day.


Gotcha! Funny because the sheep was at 17â€ but in the pic it barely looks over 15â€, therefore the red was actually 50 1/4â€ after recalculating! We keep talking about that meet, sooner the better Bro!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hell of a report! Glad you got out!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Great report and nice fish. I hope you and Master JR have a great time down in Sargent, he can fish. I too hope to get an invite to fish with the MASTER.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Not worth a new thread but for any looking for big whiting nows the time. Not as plentiful but caught three today, two were just over fourteen. Oddly thought the first one was a speck at first! Charetreuse fishbites on 2/0 circles was the ticket, first two guts.


----------



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Solodaddio said:


> Not worth a new thread but for any looking for big whiting nows the time. Not as plentiful but caught three today, two were just over fourteen. Oddly thought the first one was a speck at first! Charetreuse fishbites on 2/0 circles was the ticket, first two guts.


Surfside?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingmatt2 said:


> Surfside?


Yuuup!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

So how'd that sheeps taste ;-D


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

hurricane matt said:


> So how'd that sheeps taste ;-D


It was a great appetizer alongside some chicken drums, boudin & asparagus. White meat, no worms to mess with, po-mans snappa!


----------

